# Xorg screen refresh.



## bluetick (Jul 13, 2009)

I am having trouble with screen refresh on keyboard events.  When using xorg, typing into firefox or a xterm session, the typed text doesn't show on the screen until you move the mouse. If you move the mouse in a small circle while typing one handed the text appears on the screen in real time without lagging. It's just a generic dell usb keyboard and mouse.
Portsnap and portmanager show everything to be current.

xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2_2 

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-BETA1 i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD motown.chillhd.org 8.0-BETA1 FreeBSD 8.0-BETA1 #0: Thu Jul  9 13:38:44 CDT 2009     
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 09 July 2009  06:58:21PM
[snip to control size]
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Mouse0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7
(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11
(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Mouse0: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/psm0"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 3, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is PS/2
(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
(II) config/hal: Adding input device DELL USB Keyboard
(**) DELL USB Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) DELL USB Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) DELL USB Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) DELL USB Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) DELL USB Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) DELL USB Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "DELL USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell USB Mouse
(**) Dell USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Dell USB Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Dell USB Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Dell USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Dell USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Dell USB Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Dell USB Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Dell USB Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Dell USB Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Dell USB Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Dell USB Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Dell USB Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Dell USB Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
```


----------



## aragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Your xorg.conf?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 14, 2009)

I only remember this happening when hald and moused were both enabled.


----------



## rliegh (Jul 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I only remember this happening when hald and moused were both enabled.



I had the same problem, and disabling moused (after reading this post) fixed it.


----------



## bluetick (Jul 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I only remember this happening when hald and moused were both enabled.



 You were right on the money, both were enabled.

 Thanks!


----------

